# Rifle recall



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Just saw this on Cabella's website - http://www.cabelas.com/assets/pdfs/Remington_Recall041714.pdf


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

There have been complaints about this on the Remington 700 for years. I saw an article about some of the complaints about 5 years ago and got rid of my 700 30-06.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

IMO the Remington 700's are one of the best platforms out there. The X Mark Pro trigger is not my favorite but that doesn't mean the rifle is bad. Most of my long range and hunting rifles are the 700's except for a Surgeon. 

Get a 700 with a bull barrel and it will do whatever you want it to do.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I liked my 700 also, but there is a reason that they are recalling the rifles. If I remember correctly, sometimes when you take the rifle off safety it fires. It doesn't happen every time with any particular rifle, and on some it may never happen, but it wasn't safe so I got rid of it. The problem could be solved by replacing the trigger, but there was a guy who had another rifle that I wanted so I traded him for it. The chances are that you will NEVER have a problem with your 700, and frankly I did the swap mostly because I wanted the other rifle and was afraid if the problems became well known that price for a used 700 might drop.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Notsoyoung,

You are talking about the old trigger style. this trigger was not even in production five years ago.

New trigger, new process and the problem has a solution. I liked the old trigger and never had a problem with it. On the old trigger system most of the problems were attributed to rust under the sear engagement plate or the improper "tuning" of the trigger to lighten the pull. The rifles that I have seen with this problem would not hold the firing pin unless the safety was on. If it was off the striker would fall as the bolt closed not firing the round. Public outcry made it necessary for Remington to change the trigger to the new model. There were two batches of rifles that got through before this current problem was found. They are asking folk to return the guns to have the excess adhesive cleaned off the trigger mechanism to prevent any problems before they happen.

Remington has always made a great product and their customer service is top notch. I own four of their rifles and have no complaints with any of them.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

The recall is for rifles made from 2006 to 2014. That would seem to indicate that the problem has been around for 9 years. 

As I said, the 700 is a good rifle and the chances of having one that has the problem occur even once is slight, and if it does, it is slight that it will happen again. Of course, once is too much.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I have always liked Remington 700 also. I bought one for my daughter at Christmas. Christmas morning she unwrapped it opened the box and presto rust on everything. Rust in the bore, on the bolt, in the muzzle. Man was I disappointed. Boxed it back up and sent it to Remington. 3 weeks later it is back with a letter from the smith with all the details. They do have good customer service but a NIB riffle rusted. Now I have to look and see what trigger it has in it. When I got it I did not look at the trigger as the plan is always to drop in a Timney. The trigger, stock, truing the action, and bolt face bushing was going to be a birthday gift but I guess the trigger may be a few months early now. I will say that this will not stop or even slow me down from buying a 700. It just means that when ordering the rifle and new stock the trigger has to be added in. I always buy a new stock because I'm a lefty but growing up with right hand bolts the left hand thumb hole right hand bolt stocks fit and feel great.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

SecretPrepper said:


> I have always liked Remington 700 also. I bought one for my daughter at Christmas. Christmas morning she unwrapped it opened the box and presto rust on everything. Rust in the bore, on the bolt, in the muzzle. Man was I disappointed. Boxed it back up and sent it to Remington. 3 weeks later it is back with a letter from the smith with all the details. They do have good customer service but a NIB riffle rusted. Now I have to look and see what trigger it has in it. When I got it I did not look at the trigger as the plan is always to drop in a Timney. The trigger, stock, truing the action, and bolt face bushing was going to be a birthday gift but I guess the trigger may be a few months early now. I will say that this will not stop or even slow me down from buying a 700. It just means that when ordering the rifle and new stock the trigger has to be added in. I always buy a new stock because I'm a lefty but growing up with right hand bolts the left hand thumb hole right hand bolt stocks fit and feel great.


I'm with you. Most times I swap out the trigger and stock for starters..


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Hypothetically, if I were to own one, it probably wouldn't still have the stock trigger assembly. But that's all conjecture, of course.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> I liked my 700 also, but there is a reason that they are recalling the rifles. If I remember correctly, sometimes when you take the rifle off safety it fires. It doesn't happen every time with any particular rifle, and on some it may never happen, but it wasn't safe so I got rid of it. The problem could be solved by replacing the trigger, but there was a guy who had another rifle that I wanted so I traded him for it. The chances are that you will NEVER have a problem with your 700, and frankly I did the swap mostly because I wanted the other rifle and was afraid if the problems became well known that price for a used 700 might drop.


I know two people here that had Remington 700's that woulf fire when taken off safe. One was a 7 mag and the other was a 30-06. This was 10 or so years ago so the problem has been around awhile.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for the info Mrs. Inor!

Unfortunately, mine does fall within the recall, so I guess I'll be shipping it back to them. I've fired several hundred rounds without a hitch, but all it takes is that one time...

Appreciate you looking out for us!


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I've had my 700 30-06 since the 1980's and have never had a problem with it.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Awe c'mon Remington ... the 700 series is one of, if not, the best bolt guns in the category. Get it right already, once and for all!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Remington has been coasting since DuPont spun them off. My guess largely due to the failure to address this problem. DuPont likes to boast about its safety programs which extends to employees being safe at home.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> Thanks for the info Mrs. Inor!
> 
> Unfortunately, mine does fall within the recall, so I guess I'll be shipping it back to them. I've fired several hundred rounds without a hitch, but all it takes is that one time...
> 
> Appreciate you looking out for us!


Thank you Just Sayin'. I see they will send you prepaid shipping bags so at least it won't cost anything.


----------

